# Cut pad on back leg, any tips?



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, My Mal cut the large pad on his rear left leg a few days ago.

The cut is about 1.5inch long, and has stopped bleeding, unless he walks on it, then it bleeds a little bit. 

I have not taken him to the vet, because things like this happen to dogs, and have happened to dogs for many many years, so I'v just been letting him lick it, and have not been wrapping it. 

The last time I had the vet wrap a dogs foot, it got infected.... so I'm not a fan of wrapping dogs feet.

I have been thinking about the superglue idea... but I know he's going to lick at it, so I have not yet tried it, as I don't want him to like the wound after it's been glued and get those chemicals in his mouth.

Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do? I'm not really doing anything, in hopes that it will heal up on it's own. 

thanks


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing, they heal pretty quick


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

If the cut is not wide open, then I would spray blue coat/wound coat from TSC as it crystalizes pretty quick and has antibiotic in it, provides a little protection like super glue while having antibiotic in it. I've done it many times, but be sure the wound is clean first.....and don't get any on you as it is a b_tch to get off.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I use mushers wax (or something like it) to protect from dirt and debris....Rock is ALWAYS tearing his pads up because work and play come before slowing down....LOL


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a Bag Balm fan. Theres something about sulfur and quick healing. My buddy uses New Skin but it burns. If its chronic, try 50 mg of Zinc in his/her food.

Terrasita


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Crate rest for a few days I think. Get some epsom salts in a bucket with enough h20 to cover the wound when you dip the foot. Dip it in epsom salt h20 clean it with a paper towel then use some antibiotic cream on it and back to the crate with him! 2-3 days he will be back to normal


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

If it's already a few days old I wouldn't bother sealing it with superglue and a vet wouldn't stitch something that old usually. Most the time stitching/gluing is more effective if done while the cut is still fresh and relatively sterile (comparing to being walked on and licked, etc) Considering it's on a pad and I'm assuming he/she is walking on it, superglue would probably just come loose anyway. I definitely wouldn't wrap it because it's been open long enough that I think all it would do is seal in bacteria and crap.

Blue coat is a good suggestion IMO. So is bag-balm, that's what I'm using to keep scabs soft on my 2 bitches that got in a fight and it seems to work pretty decently.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll give it another day or two and see what happens. As long as he's able to lick it, I don't see it getting infected....

I'll continue to crate him up.
-ted

I'll let you know how things progress.
thanks


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My Lab had that on the front pad years ago. I would use a good antibiotic in it and a e-collar to keep it from pulling at the dressing. Time and no use will help it. This is a bear to fix if you keep walking on it!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

a vet wouldn't stitch it (or shouldn't, at any rate) since stitches don't hold in a pad. don't waste your $. it'll heal up preetty fast.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I use mushers wax (or something like it) to protect from dirt and debris....Rock is ALWAYS tearing his pads up because work and play come before slowing down....LOL


along these lines, does anyone have any info on a "pad toughener"? my dog has torn pads twice now in the last month (also tore one once about a year ago).


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Jack Pad Kote ( I get it from Jeffers) - is kind of messy as it goes on blue (best to apply outside until it is dry) but I like it above other pad stuff.
http://www.happyjackinc.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7661/.f


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Unless you have reason to think it's bad enough to be an issue I wouldn't worry about it. Limit activity to whatever extent necessary and keep an eye on it. I've had numerous dogs cut, tear, or rip pads - even some that split the skin between their toes, and all have healed without vet intervention.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim Martens said:


> along these lines, does anyone have any info on a "pad toughener"? my dog has torn pads twice now in the last month (also tore one once about a year ago).


http://www.domvet.com/horse-cattle/pet_detail.cfm?petid=4&id=18431

http://www.drugs.com/vet/kopper-kare-can.html


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Happy Jack Pad Kote ( I get it from Jeffers) - is kind of messy as it goes on blue (best to apply outside until it is dry) but I like it above other pad stuff.
> http://www.happyjackinc.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7661/.f


thanks. i'll give that a try.



Nicole Stark said:


> Unless you have reason to think it's bad enough to be an issue I wouldn't worry about it. Limit activity to whatever extent necessary and keep an eye on it. I've had numerous dogs cut, tear, or rip pads - even some that split the skin between their toes, and all have healed without vet intervention.


i took him to the vet for the last one because they recommended that i bring him in. they cut the flap off and bandaged it up. i'm not taking him this time.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

yikes! $7 shipping on an $11 product? i'll have to see what the local stores have..


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

got it for $9.40 shipped on ebay.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally things are healed up, just in time for a schutzhund seminar. But it was a good month dealing with this pad issue, and I tryed a few things, nothing really worked. So I just kept him off it, and let him lick at it when he needed to, I figured that would fight off infection better than anything else.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Happy Jack Pad Kote ( I get it from Jeffers) - is kind of messy as it goes on blue (best to apply outside until it is dry) but I like it above other pad stuff.
> http://www.happyjackinc.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7661/.f


well, i must have not read the part where you said "best to apply outside until it is dry". i made the mistake of applying it at the start of my shift last night. needless to say, my car smelled horrible all night. got nauseous a few times. that's some strong smelling stuff. wonder if it's just the turpentine that was making me a bit ill. goes without saying that i will be applying it AFTER my shift is over, outside, at my home...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah it is strong smelling stuff! - I always keep it wrapped in a plastic bag just in case it decides to leak as it is messy. I have blue stains on just about everything I wear in the winter. It helps if you have some of those disposable plastic gloves or surgical gloves when you are applying, too.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> yeah it is strong smelling stuff! - I always keep it wrapped in a plastic bag just in case it decides to leak as it is messy. I have blue stains on just about everything I wear in the winter. It helps if you have some of those disposable plastic gloves or surgical gloves when you are applying, too.


yeah, i wore latex gloves, applied it to the large pad on his front paws (the only one's that get torn) and used a paper towel to dab off excess. i'm sure my dog run will have a nice blue base by the end of the month. no big deal as 80% of my dog run is pea gravel. i just hope my car doesn't stink by tonight. i left the windows rolled down to air it out...


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.tuffoot.com/about/dogs.htm

Another pad toughener, I tried this one a few years ago and was pretty happy with it.


----------

